# Echo Audiofire 8



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been using the Echo Audio fire 8 with a computer -processing signal from a blu ray analog outs. I can add room correction within a PC this way. It actually works really well.

Any one else have experience with the Echo firewire DAC? What are your thoughts on it? How does this DAC compare to a Weiss firewire DAC for example? (probably not as good I would guess)


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well still no responses here. What firewire DACs are some of you using and what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure how you system is built -- do you use a PC as a pre-amp or an equalizer?

And I just use the DAC in my receiver or iPod or... My ears don't hear much of a difference these days.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

I use the HTPC for room correction and digital speaker crossover slopes. Mainly wondering how the audiofire8 compares to some of the high end DAC's. Curious which ones I should try??? What comes highly recommended?


----------

